# Best octopus villager?



## Rosie Moon (Apr 13, 2020)

Curious to see how the octopus villagers rank against each other! 

(Also I didn’t include Inkwell since he isn’t in NH and was more of a Splatoon crossover sort of thing, but feel free to give him a mention if he’s a favourite of yours regardless!)

*cough* Zucker is best takoyaki boy *cough*


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 13, 2020)

I really only like Octavian. He's adorable!

Marina's OK, but I don't like Zucker


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 13, 2020)

I have all 3 on my island currently and they all grow on me in different ways tbh.
Marina is ranking lowest in the poll, but she sings ALL the time on my island and it's the most precious thing.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 13, 2020)

Hoosker said:


> I have all 3 on my island currently and they all grow on me in different ways tbh.
> Marina is ranking lowest in the poll, but she sings ALL the time on my island and it's the most precious thing.



I like all three too! And while Zucker is my favourite, Marina is definitely a close second for me - she’s so pink and precious


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Apr 13, 2020)

I love all three, but I like them in reverse order of popularity. Octavian is my favorite and Marina is my least favorite.


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 13, 2020)

Zucker is love Zucker is life. 

Marina comes close though, she's on my bfs island and SHE JUST NEVER STOPS SINGING it's killing me! But Octavian deserves a bucket of love as well. Love the octopi in general. Love their little "mouths" (that's not in the slightest anatomically correct) they're just... so... ugh ❤❤❤

I have Zucker but he's going to my bf. It's going to be really tough letting that silly little takoyaki boy go...


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 13, 2020)

Dustbird said:


> I have Zucker but he's going to my bf.



I totally misread that as ‘Zucker is going to be my bf’. No judgement here, I dated Bob back in Wild World... 

At least you can still visit him from time to time!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2020)

Only Zucker. I can't really stand Marina, and Octavian is just no.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 13, 2020)

i remember being desperate for zucker to move into my town in new leaf, with no luck.

flash forward to new horizons - I was island hopping for a new villager after katt moved out and i came across zucker on my 3rd try.

i almost cried


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan of Octavian... Idk why. Marina is the best IMO but Zucker is a baby too and I love him.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 13, 2020)

I personally like Marina but Zucker is a close second!


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 13, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> I like all three too! And while Zucker is my favourite, Marina is definitely a close second for me - she’s so pink and precious



Zucker was the first of them that I invited, so he has a special place in my heart too for sure!


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 13, 2020)

i think i like zucker's design the most, but also i currently happen to have marina on my island she sings all! the! time!


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 13, 2020)

Poor Octavian! He's not my top one, but I still like him.


----------



## Yumei (Apr 13, 2020)

I like them all, especially the spicy alien weenie XD
There needs to be more octopi :3


----------



## Lilette (Apr 13, 2020)

I had Marina in WW, she and Margie (my two best friends) left me because I had discovered how to TT (I wanted to sell fossils for bells lollll) and I did cry, even though I was a teenager.. I couldn’t play WW again for years! 

I was able to get her again in CF and again in NL and NH (and this summer she returned to me in WW!) 

TLDR- she’s so cute. She’s been my favorite girl for absolute years. She’s also my moms fav.


----------



## under the tide (Apr 13, 2020)

Marina has been an ultimate dreamie of mine since I first saw her design, and I was hoping for Zucker, but then I got Octavian from a mystery island and he's won me over. I love all the octopus villagers, but I think I also have a soft spot for cranky villagers in general?? I'd have all of them if I could but I wanted some species diversity on my island.


----------



## kurisu (Apr 13, 2020)

i loooove takoyaki so obviously zucker, but he's too cute to eat.

i love all the octos, i wish they'd add more to the game.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 13, 2020)

If I had to pick, I like Octavian and his grumpy face. Unpopular opinion for sure, but I don't really like the octopi body type.


----------



## elphieluvr (Apr 13, 2020)

Marina, hands down. But I am super biased, I have a sentimental attachment to her because I have a plush pink octopus that looks just like Marina. Very attached to the toy octopus and therefore, I love Marina lol.


----------



## Jas (Apr 13, 2020)

i love them all a lot! i'd say zucker is my favourite, just because he's a lazy villager and i love his lil takoyaki head - but it's really a close call.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 13, 2020)

Inkwell is my fave and I hope he might make it into NH somehow ;v;


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 13, 2020)

haha I actually posted a poll like this two weeks ago. Marina won, Zucker 2nd, Octavian 3rd and Inkwell 4th


----------



## Bioness (Apr 13, 2020)

Zucker for me. I just love his look and lazy personality. I don't really like his house though.


----------



## metswee (Apr 13, 2020)

Octavian has always been my number one! I love crankies and I love how in new horizons he looks even more red w his cheeks even more puffed out its cute

Zucker would be 2nd (I love takoyaki) and Marina 3rd


----------



## Loriii (Apr 14, 2020)

Marina always and will be, though I like Zucker's design even more now. Saw him on the mystery island 3 times and I was this close to inviting him.


----------



## BaileyEloise (Apr 14, 2020)

I've got a huge bias for Marina <3 I've had her on every game that shes obtainable. I love her to bits and pieces.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 14, 2020)

I think I had Octavian once in a city folk town and I didn’t really play city folk so...

I like all three but I’ve never really had any to fall in love with.

Zucker has the best design though.


----------



## Raz (Apr 14, 2020)

Octavian, by far. He's basically an older Takosuke (Parodius) who decided he's just full of taking down enemy spaceships and is trying to relieve some stress living peacefully on an island with some other animals who can't understand why he has a pissed off expression on his face 24/7.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 14, 2020)

Octavian and Marina are almost tied, but the only reason I like Marina is because she gives me a feeling of nostalgia from City Folk. So, I'm gonna have to go with Octavian since I love him for purely himself


----------



## carackobama (Apr 14, 2020)

I like them all a lot but my girl Marina <3


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 14, 2020)

Minimasher said:


> haha I actually posted a poll like this two weeks ago. Marina won, Zucker 2nd, Octavian 3rd and Inkwell 4th



Ahh whoops I didn’t realise there was already a poll like this, sorry ;w;


----------



## lambshu (Apr 14, 2020)

zucker !! i think marina and octavian are super cute, but i geuninely love takoyaki irl and also have a weakness for his design and lazy personality.


----------



## OLoveLy (Apr 14, 2020)

I vote for Zucker, the little takoyaki octopus food. He is so cute. ( ' v ' )


----------



## elimaycry (Apr 14, 2020)

i have zucker in my nh island and he honestly makes me hungry every time i look at him .... i had marina in nl and she was pretty cute too but zucker is my favourite now !!


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 14, 2020)

I love them all but if I had to rank them, Zucker is first! He’s just so cute and I love his theme!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 14, 2020)

Marina, others are fine

I wonder if they're gonna add more Octopus villagers in the future. That'd be great


----------



## --Maya-- (Nov 21, 2020)

1. Zucker. Little ball of takoyaki who I will do everything to protect from getting eaten. Also a sushi chef (lol. he actually makes vegetarian sushi.)
2. Octavian. Former astronaut but retired now. (I gave him the shirt from filbert's rocket cookie in pocket camp.) His home looks like space, where he feels most at home.
3. Marina. Basically a mermaid.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 21, 2020)

Marina owns my heart and was the first villager who moved onto Gont who I knew was staying forever  She's so cute (especially dressed in yellow or blue), looks constantly anxious, and is a precious bab who I will protect from any harm


----------



## itsmxuse (Nov 21, 2020)

I adore Octavian, he was the first ever octopus I came across and even if he is grumpy you can’t help but love him. I hope to maybe have it back on my island one day


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 21, 2020)

I've been fond of Octavian since the GameCube game, when he was the only Octopus villager, and he is still my favorite of the three. I actually had him in the GameCube game, as he moved into my town after I visited my friend's town one day. Unfortunately he moved out, but I eventually reclaimed him in New Leaf and he's been with me for years.

Marina's my second favorite. She has also long been a resident of that same New Leaf town alongside Octavian.

Not a fan of Zucker. I usually prefer more unique designs and I recognize Zucker's reference, but I just really don't enjoy his design at all.


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 21, 2020)

Marine definitely


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 21, 2020)

Gosh, it was a little hard to choose between Marina and Zucker, but my vote goes to Marina. I love the color pink and she looks sooo good in it. Plus, the couple times I had her in New Leaf, she was a total sweetheart to me. She is really so nice.


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 21, 2020)

A l y s s a said:


> Gosh, it was a little hard to choose between Marina and Zucker, but my vote goes to Marina. I love the color pink and she looks sooo good in it. Plus, the couple times I had her in New Leaf, she was a total sweetheart to me. She is really so nice.


I’m actually not a huge Zucker fan tbh


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 21, 2020)

Zucker. He looks pretty cute and I like the "story" behind his design.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 21, 2020)

Marina because she was a villager I had in New leaf.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 21, 2020)

Octavian

People are really sleeping on the angry alien octorok. You could make lots of interesting headcanons and theories about his origin. Debuting as the only octopus villager and all the space themed homes he's had...


----------



## eseamir (Nov 21, 2020)

I love marina the best but I'm not sure if I'd be able to have any of them actually live on my island as they don't really fit the vibe haha  I can appreciate them on other people's islands tho


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 21, 2020)

Marina. She’s always singing and it’s so sweet. She’s adorable and I love the normal personality type. They seem like such good friends.


----------



## xlisapisa (Nov 21, 2020)

I honestly love all three!~ෆ Octopus villagers are so cute to me, but I guess if had to choose one to be my favorite it would definitely be Marina! I love her strawberry pink color and I wouldn’t mind having her as a permanent villager on my island one day!


----------



## Korichi (Nov 21, 2020)

I love takoyaki and lazy villagers so I’d have to pick Zucker! Though I also love Marina (she seems like such a sweetheart) and Octavian seems like he’d grow on me. All the octopus villagers are great in their own way!


----------



## xara (Nov 22, 2020)

i’ve had the pleasure of having all three of them on my island at one point and while they’re all perfect imo, i think my favourite has to be zucker. he’s been with me since april and he’s the absolute sweetest. prior to nh, i didn’t pay him much thought which is something that i now regret as he is so, _so_ good. watching him run around is adorable and i love how excited he is almost all of the time. his interior is lowkey kind of ugly, though lmao

tldr; zucker’s the best boy :’^)


----------



## Radio (Nov 22, 2020)

Zucker. I love takoyaki, his expression, and seem to like villagers that are more natural colours. I am not a fan of pink, which is 90% of Marina. Octavian's angy expression I am not a fan of.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 22, 2020)

I think probably Zucker? Marina is a close second though - I had her on my island for some time and I absolutely loved her to pieces, but she was a hassle to get rid of so my love of her kind of decreased haha


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 22, 2020)

I always thought the octopus villagers were really weird and I never understood why they were so popular. If I had to chose, probably Octavian. I like his house the best out of all of them.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 22, 2020)

Inkwell Marina.
Okay, I currently have an obsession with squids and octopuses and Marina just happens to be my favorite color. So, she's one of my favorite villagers despite the fact I've never had her before.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 22, 2020)

Zucker. He’s a cool boi. He rocks pretty much any food-related clothing item!


The hotdog suit is the best, though.


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 22, 2020)

Marina's really sweet and adorable. Octavian's pretty okay too, but his bright red color makes me think he's cooked. 
Zucker's cute too, but the food animals kinda weird me out. Imagine a barbecue pig villager or a mutton rack sheep.


----------



## Etown20 (Nov 22, 2020)

Marina is my favorite. Her house and default outfit are about perfect in New Horizons. Her singing is adorable too.

Also, there's this funny quirk about her liking toilets - she has one in her house in NL and NH, plus it's her special item request in Pocket Camp. I saw someone say that it's a reference to octopi expelling ink, but I'm not sure if that has ever been confirmed or if it's just speculation.


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 22, 2020)

my boy octavian is on the bottom tier  :'c


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 22, 2020)

Marina's my favorite for sure. I kind of wish they'd add a couple more octopus villagers!! They're so cute, after all.


----------



## SirOctopie (Nov 22, 2020)

I have all three on my island.  Since the octopus is my favorite animal, I just had to have them all. ❤

I do like Marina and Octavian more than Zucker, mostly because I'm a bit iffy on how lazy villagers are portrayed in NH. I guess some of his antics involving gross food things would make sense *because* he's based on takoyaki.


----------



## hakutaku (Nov 22, 2020)

Zucker! I have him on my island and I love his design


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 22, 2020)

I love all of them but my favourite has to be Zucker, he has such a different kind of design and I love the Japanese tribute to the takoyaki balls


----------



## Tutle (Nov 22, 2020)

Definitely Marina!!! She has a cute house, very cute and distinct look and she has an awesome personality. Love her catchphrase as well!!! I loved having her more than Zucker.


----------



## pinkfawn (Nov 22, 2020)

Marina, I love her house, I love pink, I love her cute little bow. She's adorable.
I've never had Zucker, so I can't really say anything about him. But I have had Octavian in New Horizons, he's alright. I had a bias against him though since I had him in WW when I was a kid. He yelled at me all the time and I was very afraid of him. Not a fan.


----------



## Nosfurratu (Nov 22, 2020)

I wasn’t a huge fan of Marina until I came across her on a random island and invited her to move to mine. After getting to talk to her for a while she really grew on me. & not only that but I don’t care for the octopus villager designs but Marina is my winner.


----------



## moonlights (Nov 22, 2020)

Zucker 100%, I love his design


----------



## Rosch (Nov 22, 2020)

I had Marina on my island. She's adorable. NH normal/sweet villagers are really bland, sadly.

I encountered Zucker several times while island hopping. He looks pissed. As usual.

I never had Zucker, but I have seen him on other islands. I had him in New Leaf though. I also like takoyaki. So Zucker wins.


----------



## Slaxmax (Nov 22, 2020)

I love Marina best, then Zucker, and then Octavian. Octavian reminds me of octopus pokemon a bit XD


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 22, 2020)

Marina looks like such a sweetie. Runner-up would be Octavian for me, as my S/O had him as his cranky for a while. I'm not a big fan of the food-themed villagers, though I do appreciate the shout-out to takoyaki/octopus balls.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Nov 22, 2020)

I've had Marina on both NL and NH, and she's cute. Although she's not one of my favorite villagers in general. But she's sweet, and I do really enjoy the fact that she just can't seem to help but sing around the island. Or at least on my island she was singing an awful lot.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Nov 23, 2020)

I am not a big fan of their species. However, I voted for Marina because she's adorable. I still have her in my island but will likely move her out soon.


----------



## Moonlight. (Nov 23, 2020)

marina's easily my fave out of the three, but inkwell's probably my favorite overall...wish he and the other crossover characters were in new horizons smh


----------



## returnofsaturn (Nov 23, 2020)

I picked Marina cuz anytime I'd walk into her house when I had her in NL, she'd be sitting on the toilet.


ps. I wish they'd make a cute light green one lmao.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Nov 24, 2020)

My all time fave is Zucker  It used to be Marina, but I have become really attached to Zucker once he moved onto my island a while ago.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 24, 2020)

definitely zucker. i had marina on my island for a bit, she kinda wore off on me though, the ribbon on the back of her head looks very weird since it looks like it was drawn on lol. if i didnt have 2 lazies already i would think about island hopping for zucker. octavian used to be my favourite octopus during nl days,


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 24, 2020)

MARINA!! But I like Zucker and Octavian a lot as well! I really wish they would make more octopus villagers, there's so much untapped potential in that.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 24, 2020)

Personally I despise all of the octopi, they're disgusting and I would hate to have one on my island.
Zucker is somewhat of an exception, though. He's still nasty-looking as he is an octopus but like almost cute ig? Idk.


----------



## Fantasyland (Nov 24, 2020)

My jaw actually dropped when Octavian wasn't the poll winner! I always tend to prefer villagers that have "realistic" coloring, and Octavian is my dude - though his house interior totally ruins the idea of him I have. I have Zucker on my island as well, and while he's adorable, I can't help thinking about how sticky he would be if I were to accidentally bump into him like my villager does. 

I suppose there could be pink octopus in real life, so I should give Marina more of a chance!


----------



## jokk (Dec 8, 2020)

zucker is a close second, but i have to say marina! she is just sooo sweet


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 9, 2020)

I love Marina so much, she has such cute eyes and I love the little bow on the back of her head!


----------

